# ~Orijen Freeze Dried!~



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Do you guys remember we were talking about the new freeze dried Orijen line?
Well, it looks like it's finally here. I just stumbled upon their website, and thought
you might like to check out the new formulas! 

Orijen


----------



## Sideout (Sep 3, 2012)

I saw this the other day and I was hoping someone would post about it! Does anyone know if Acana is going to have freeze dried soon?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised. After all, Acana is just a more affordable version of
Orijen. So perhaps they'll make a more affordable version of the freeze dried 
food too.


----------



## Sideout (Sep 3, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> I wouldn't be surprised. After all, Acana is just a more affordable version of
> Orijen. So perhaps they'll make a more affordable version of the freeze dried
> food too.


Someone posted that they are a few months ago but I haven't heard anything recently. I was wondering if there's an estimated date since orijen just released theirs


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

My 3 would love that! I really hope they bring it out in the UK too


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Looks awesome! Toby's tummy is finally doing well on Fromm, but one day I hope to at least be able to use freeze dried or ZP every once in a while or as a topper. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm curious about the cost. I see the bags are pretty tiny. We shall see.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

guccigrande said:


> My 3 would love that! I really hope they bring it out in the UK too


The main importer of Orijen in the UK is planning on stocking it, but they don't have it yet.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

It sounds like the dog treats are first and cat versions are expected in 2013. It didn't mention Acana coming out with it yet. Rico loves orijen.....


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I also remember someone posting that Acana will offer a freeze dried line as well. Really excited about the Orijen and hoping that the pet store we shop at will carry it so I can stop ordering in Ziwi since it takes two weeks.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I am so happy there is not any potato or sweet potato or carrot in these (except the 6 fish)!!! We always are looking for "backup kibble" for travel and such and it is tough to get good raw replacement without carrots in it. I like ziwipeak but the place I get it from locally doesn't carry it anymore. We shall have to see about this.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I stopped at the pet store to grab cat food on my way home from work and saw that they had the freeze dried treats! The employee wasn't sure if they're going to carry the food when it comes out. I picked up a bag of the regional red treats and Odie just finished eating one. She wasn't sure at first but she's polished it off now. I love introducing new healthy treats!


----------



## Madmoe (Jan 7, 2013)

I am excited to try this for my guys, but the store that carriers Orijen here doesn't have it yet. I couldn't find it on a US based website either.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

The US is sort of last on the chain to get Orijen.....new product just not coming from them lately...


----------



## Sideout (Sep 3, 2012)

Will anyone who sees it in stores please lets us all know what the price is?


----------



## Madmoe (Jan 7, 2013)

I just saw Orijen treats on a US based website yesterday so I hope that means they will be at my local dog food store soon. Still no freeze dried food that I can see.


----------



## Sideout (Sep 3, 2012)

Madmoe said:


> I just saw Orijen treats on a US based website yesterday so I hope that means they will be at my local dog food store soon. Still no freeze dried food that I can see.


Can you share the link please?


----------



## Madmoe (Jan 7, 2013)

I found the treats on Pet Supplies,Dog Food,Cat Food - ONLY4PETS and on Dog Supplies

I haven't purchased from either website but I am considering it as I am excited to have a back up treat for when I don't have meat prepared for them.


----------



## Madmoe (Jan 7, 2013)

Sorry as an add on they sites do have the new Tundra formula treats and the ingredients have changed in some of the dry kibble as well to a new whole prey formula. I am definitely going to be looking for the new formula. My boys have done great on the champion foods.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

For Canadians living in BC, Alberta or Ontario, The Bone & Biscuit is carrying the treats.


----------



## Madmoe (Jan 7, 2013)

I just got some buffalo treats and they loved them. I can't wait for the food.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Sigh, we won't get any of it over here since Orijen killed cats by the score after it was irradiated by our idiot Govt before being allowed in - they zapped it 10 times or more the rate that was required to kill any bugs the damn fools. The entire brand was pulled out of the country due to deaths.


----------

